# flights: Gatwick to Málaga



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As most of you know my OH commutes Gatwick-Málaga-Gatwick on a regular basis. He's just been pre-booking his next batch of flights and has noticed that British Airways seem to have cancelled ALL their Heathrow-Málaga flights, but as from March have put four daily flights Gatwick-Málaga. This means that from march/april onwards there will be in total 15 flights a day from all the airlines servicing this route - at the moment there are roughly 3 flights a day! He's wondering why this huge increase??? Any ideas????? It certainly wasnt like this last summer


Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> As most of you know my OH commutes Gatwick-Málaga-Gatwick on a regular basis. He's just been pre-booking his next batch of flights and has noticed that British Airways seem to have cancelled ALL their Heathrow-Málaga flights, but as from March have put four daily flights Gatwick-Málaga. This means that from march/april onwards there will be in total 15 flights a day from all the airlines servicing this route - at the moment there are roughly 3 flights a day! He's wondering why this huge increase??? Any ideas????? It certainly wasnt like this last summer
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Thought Easyjet and Aer Lingus each run 3 or 4 day in summer, not to mention the other airlines, dont they? Maybe BA are cutting back elsewhere when and where its less popular and are desperate to compete in summer here as they know that Gatwick-Malaga will be one of the busiest routes?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Malaga is now being used more for cruise ship departures. Royal Caribbean for example has switched several sailings from Barcelona to Malaga.

Could this be part of the reason?

As someone who cruises often, I wish they had left it as Barcelona because, for us, Malaga is a pain to get to.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Normally its Aer Lingus, Easyjet and Monarch and they all have increased their flights for this summer compared to last year - apart from Monarch who are running the same. Its just strange that BA have stopped their Heathrow to Málaga and are now introducing FOUR flights a day from Gatwick. We wondered if there was something (other than rivalry between them) going on??? The cruise ships may have something to do with it? BA is now part of Iberia, so that maybe a reason???

It could be fortuitous, considering the unrest in Egypt as that could put people off holidaying there and related countries, so maybe they'll plump for the good old costa del sol?!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> BA is now part of Iberia


  not quite correct 

Strangely British/Iberia appear to be lending, from March, some of their routes out to other airlines for some months (8 months in some cases). Seems a little odd. Perhaps the freed up planes are being put on the Malaga route! _[This might give my step daughter an 8 month contract as a flight attendent ]_. 

Just hope it is a good sign for Spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Might it be because Heathrow´s fees are higher than Gatwick´s for the airlines?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I see Easyjet will be putting on three flights a week from Liverpool to Gib this summer - this is a first, I think.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> As most of you know my OH commutes Gatwick-Málaga-Gatwick on a regular basis. He's just been pre-booking his next batch of flights and has noticed that British Airways seem to have cancelled ALL their Heathrow-Málaga flights, but as from March have put four daily flights Gatwick-Málaga. This means that from march/april onwards there will be in total 15 flights a day from all the airlines servicing this route - at the moment there are roughly 3 flights a day! He's wondering why this huge increase??? Any ideas????? It certainly wasnt like this last summer
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



BA Prague flights used to land at Gatwick then they changed to H'row Terminal 5 when it opened. Now I think some have changed back to Gatwick. MY Gib BA flights I took for the last couple of years landed at Gatwick and I seem to remember a BA flight I took from Malaga landing at Gatwick but that may have been because we were diverted from Gib because of bad weather. 
I'm pleased about the increase in BA flights and also about the destination being Gatwick as it's marginally nearer to my son's house and equidistant when I go to my hotel in Central London. Plus I may not have to get up so early as I have to when I get the 11.00 flight to Malaga from H/row.
I've got a BA flight booked to H/row the week after next and was reading the forum before booking another couple for April so your post was welcome news, Jo.
I'll say again: if you book early and take advantage of seat sales BA flights are often the same price or only slightly more than the budget airlines (I do not include Ryanhair as I would never use them) as you don't pay extra for hold luggage and other 'extras', plus the quality of service is hugely better.
Another point to bear in mind is that BA flights are not purely BA - they operate in partnership with other airlines. Prague flights are BA and AA as I think are the Malaga - London flights.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I see Easyjet will be putting on three flights a week from Liverpool to Gib this summer - this is a first, I think.


Could be as a response to the drastic price-cutting of many hotel chains in popular resorts. Cheap flights+ cheap board and lodging.
A double-edged sword.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well the two airlines that my husband refuses to ever use are BA and Easyjet - its not a money thing, he's just found both to be infuriating. Easyjet because he doesnt like the rude, ignorant people who use it (and no allocated seating) and BA because he doesnt like the rude, ignorant staff (his words not mine)! His favourite by far is Aer Lingus and happily pays more to use them. But we're all different! In any case, for a two hour flight, its just a bus service!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> His favourite by far is Aer Lingus and happily pays more to use them. But we're all different! In any case, for a two hour flight, its just a bus service!
> 
> Jo xxx


Not at my age and when I used to do it once and sometimes twice a week!
Aer Lingus do cut-price fares too, son and dil use them.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We've always used Monarch and never had any trouble apart from a 9 hour delay once. Used EJ once and vowed never again for all the reasons stated above. We joined Monarch's loyalty program and because we've done a lot of flights whilst investigating where to live etc, we had a few free ones too!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> We've always used Monarch and never had any trouble apart from a 9 hour delay once. Used EJ once and vowed never again for all the reasons stated above. We joined Monarch's loyalty program and because we've done a lot of flights whilst investigating where to live etc, we had a few free ones too!!


Were those flights really 'free'?
I've got 60000 air miles to use with BA. Too many to waste. But when I used some air miles to fly to London the taxes cost £100.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Right...
I have just booked a flight to Malaga on April 26th with BA.
Total cost: £85.20
EasyJet cost: £86.51.

BA price includes one piece hold luggage. Credit card charge under £5.
Easy Jet charge over £10 for credit card booking and £14 for luggage.

I know which I'd prefer even if I didn't save £1.31. My normal luggage is regarded as cabin luggage by BA but not it seems by EasyJet.
I've flown regularly -at least once a month - with BA for several years and always had excellent service.
I flew Prague -London with EasyJet every week for the best part of a year. Dreadful.
Full of the sort of people you warn your children against....
That may be just the Prague flights which attract chav stag party types tho'.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Oh to have the choice! No BA from Alicante for over a year now


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fourgotospain said:


> Oh to have the choice! No BA from Alicante for over a year now


We're lucky. We can fly BA from Malaga and also Gibraltar.
I prefer Malaga as in bad weather - and that can be summer as well as winter - you will be transferred by bus to Malaga from Gibraltar.
This adds over four hours to total journey time - I arrived at Gatwick at 01.20....


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Right...
> I have just booked a flight to Malaga on April 26th with BA.
> Total cost: £85.20
> EasyJet cost: £86.51.
> ...


Mary is your flight one way?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> Mary is your flight one way?


Hi Nigel
Yes, I'm going to a Conference in Glasgow. I can get a direct flight Malaga - Glasgow (I am obliged to fly SleazyJet, no other carrier) but the return flight leaves at 06.00 with check-in at 04.00 which means I'd have to leave my hotel at 03.00...
I'm too old for that
So I'll get a lift to London, stay with family overnight and fly via Gatwick.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Hi Nigel
> Yes, I'm going to a Conference in Glasgow. I can get a direct flight Malaga - Glasgow (I am obliged to fly SleazyJet, no other carrier) but the return flight leaves at 06.00 with check-in at 04.00 which means I'd have to leave my hotel at 03.00...
> I'm too old for that
> So I'll get a lift to London, stay with family overnight and fly via Gatwick.


 Mary 3am!! not worth going to bed. I only asked because BA used to be very expensive for one way. I might take my mother-in-law from London to Malaga on route to her origin - Melilla but we will return to Madrid.

Now the Counting House in Glasgow - that's a great place to try a few real ales. Last time I was there among the vast choice they had some dark (almost black) bitters, not to be confused with stouts. They were from the islands - delicious. If you go do circle the entire massive bar - the beers are often very different on different sides 

Now a joke :

Brewers conference the heads of the companies relax in the bar:

"Well I'm head of Carlsberg so a pint of carlsberg export please"

"I'm head of youngs, a pint of our finest bitter!

"For me as head of Guinness a pint of the black stuff"

... etc. etc. ...............

head of Mahou "I'll have a coke"

Look of surprise on the others faces.

"well if you guys are not going to drink real beer I thought I'd better join you" 


Sorry


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Right...
> I have just booked a flight to Malaga on April 26th with BA.
> Total cost: £85.20
> EasyJet cost: £86.51.
> ...


Right...
I have just _*not*_ booked Madrid Bristol with BA. The price quoted was 1046.07 pounds - one way!!
Low cost was 104, 18 pounds, also one way.

When we went to Heathrow we used to go BA sometimes, but when Bristol airport started operating, as you can see, there's no question about what you're going to do. So you may criticise, as I myself do, Easyjet and the like, but they go where I want and at the price I want. Much as it kills people to say it, they DO provide a service that I want, and actually need.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Right...
> I have just _*not*_ booked Madrid Bristol with BA. The price quoted was 1046.07 pounds - one way!!
> Low cost was 104, 18 pounds, also one way.
> 
> When we went to Heathrow we used to go BA sometimes, but when Bristol airport started operating, as you can see, there's no question about what you're going to do. So you may criticise, as I myself do, Easyjet and the like, but they go where I want and at the price I want. Much as it kills people to say it, they DO provide a service that I want, and actually need.


WOW!! Thats a bit of a difference!! I just hope that BA when doing Málaga-Gatwick either offer something worth paying extra for or become more competitive. I still cant see how that many flights on that route can be profitable for them all ???

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> WOW!! Thats a bit of a difference!! I just hope that BA when doing Málaga-Gatwick either offer something worth paying extra for or become more competitive. I still cant see how that many flights on that route can be profitable for them all ???
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, it's because they don't actually flt to Bristol and you have to go via wherever, but that's my point; Easyjet flies to my local airport and on top of that they are cheap.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> WOW!! Thats a bit of a difference!! I just hope that BA when doing Málaga-Gatwick either offer something worth paying extra for or become more competitive. I still cant see how that many flights on that route can be profitable for them all ???
> 
> Jo xxx


I personally consider BA worth paying more for as a) they are often cheaper when the 'extras' the budgets charge for are taken into account and b) I have always experienced better quality service with BA.
Now...I admit that until last July my flights were all Club Class as I didn't book or pay for them as I was on business and at those prices you'd expect to be carried into your cabin seat on a sedan chair and fed grapes and champagne by handsome youths and maidens.
But even flying economy as I do now I am treated with respect and formality which I did not experience on my weekly EasyJet flights to/from Prague.
Plus I don't get drunken yobs and yobbesses spoiling my flight.
Pesky: BA price is so horrendous because there is no direct service to Bristol. 
You would have to make two flights, one to Gatwick or H/row then by another carrier (I presume) to Bristol.
When I had to go to meetings in places like that with no direct BA flight I flew BA to H/row and took the train to wherever.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Now a joke :
> 
> Brewers conference the heads of the companies relax in the bar:
> 
> ...


Very good . What's happened to Youngs then? It tasted real enough last June.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Very good . What's happened to Youngs then? It tasted real enough last June.


Purely chosen at random although I always felt in London you either went Fullers or Youngs and I was and still am 100% Fullers. You can taste the pride 

That joke did actually come from Madrid and of course there was no Youngs but it did include Guinness. Must admit it was funnier in a spanish bar after 4 estrellas 

Anyway tonight I will be tippling Cava while the rugby flows.

ps. Except gus when I will be trawling your links of 1000s of spanish speaking UK based jobs. Tx. I'll buy you a pint or two one day


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Purely chosen at random although I always felt in London you either went Fullers or Youngs and I was and still am 100% Fullers. You can taste the pride
> 
> That joke did actually come from Madrid and of course there was no Youngs but it did include Guinness. Must admit it was funnier in a spanish bar after 4 estrellas
> 
> ...


De nada.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> WOW!! Thats a bit of a difference!! I just hope that BA when doing Málaga-Gatwick either offer something worth paying extra for or become more competitive. I still cant see how that many flights on that route can be profitable for them all ???
> 
> Jo xxx


What I sometimes do to get a cheaper flight from Malaga is book one way with one carrier and return with another. I booked a return flight today to Gatwick at the end of March from Malaga for 60 euros (!) and going at reasonable times of the day - 1145 going out and coming back 1720. So I am going out with Easyjet and coming back with Aer Lingus, who I prefer. The Aer Lingus flight was actually offered at 99 cents (hmm!) but of course the taxes were about 35 euros. So when you book a return you are always adding another 65-70 euros on top of the flight price.

I dont like going with Easyjet from Malaga if I can help it because they always seem very chaotic and disorganised. The return journey always seems to be slightly more organised for some reason.

I appreciate that if you are going to a regional airport in the UK it will always be more expensive due to the lack of competition. It was such a shame when the Scottish airline Globespan went bust, at least they provided an alternative to Easyjet and they provided a better service and better comfort - though I seem to remember their early morning flights were always an hour earlier than Easyjets'


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> What I sometimes do to get a cheaper flight from Malaga is book one way with one carrier and return with another. I booked a return flight today to Gatwick at the end of March from Malaga for 60 euros (!) and going at reasonable times of the day - 1145 going out and coming back 1720. So I am going out with Easyjet and coming back with Aer Lingus, who I prefer. The Aer Lingus flight was actually offered at 99 cents (hmm!) but of course the taxes were about 35 euros. So when you book a return you are always adding another 65-70 euros on top of the flight price.
> 
> I dont like going with Easyjet from Malaga if I can help it because they always seem very chaotic and disorganised. The return journey always seems to be slightly more organised for some reason.
> 
> I appreciate that if you are going to a regional airport in the UK it will always be more expensive due to the lack of competition. It was such a shame when the Scottish airline Globespan went bust, at least they provided an alternative to Easyjet and they provided a better service and better comfort - though I seem to remember their early morning flights were always an hour earlier than Easyjets'


The frightfully early departure time of EasyJet is the reason why I'll get a lift/train to London and fly back BA from Gatwick.
OH used to use Globespan when she flew every other week to Glasgow and didn't bother going to bed before the flight even though her mother lived in Bishopton,a ten-minute drive from Glasgow Airport. They also used to do a Prague-Glasgow run.


----------

